# Wisconsin: 250 cats taken from woman's home!



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

250 cats were taken from a home near where I live and only about 190 were alive. They have been taken to Waukesha County HAWS. This is NOT a no kill shelter. The cats, and the shelter, need help! If anyone can help here is a link:
http://www.hawspets.org/Releases/Case of Animal Neglect - Waukesha County.htm


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Shades of "Animal Cops" :x I'm disappointed this happens in my state. :x But, I guess there are sick people everywhere.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

> Shades of "Animal Cops" I'm disappointed this happens in my state. But, I guess there are sick people everywhere.


It is truly sad! Waukesha County will soon need ASPCA if it continues to grow the way it is.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

I found out there are 3 animal officers in Waukesha :!:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

250 cats? That is terrible....Poor kitties!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

I have recently found out that the house these cats were in had been abandoned. No one was living there, the cats just took over. People at the humane society have said the kitties are really affectionate. They recently had a Kitty Garage Sale! Not sure how it went but I hope they found some homes for them.


----------

